# Styer Puch Pinzgauer 4x4 on Craigslist



## California

If anyone's looking for one, I saw this on Craigslist. It's in northern California. $12,000.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/car/543384306.html

If that listing expires, he says it's also shown on his website:

www.knuckledown.us


----------

